# bachillerato



## polomeque

Buenas noches a todos. He leído varios posts que versaban sobre el mismo tema, pero no acaba de quedarme claro a que equivale en inglés el bachiller que tenemos en España, esos dos años entre la ESO y la Universidad. Agradecería cualquier tipo de ayuda.


----------



## mariovargas

De verdad que yo también me he preguntado lo mismo y no sé si se dice en inglés, pero sé que existe "high school" y "high school student"...


----------



## HolaATodos

Baccalaureate
Es la palabra que se traduce por "bachillerato", pero no conozco la ley de educación de USA, así que las equivalencias no las sé.


----------



## kpc

Explíqueme qué es el ESO y quizás se lo puedo explicar...


----------



## mariovargas

Baccalaureate es "Bacherlor's degree" o licenciatura, que es un término que se usa en la universidad.... No es lo que él busca


----------



## polomeque

La ESO es la educacion secundaria obligatoria en España. Después de ella, cursas el bachillerato que ya no es obligatorio pero esencial si quieres estudiar en la universidad. Quiero saber como traducir éste bachillerato a inglés para el curriculum. Gracias


----------



## Janis Joplin

polomeque said:


> La ESO es la educacion secundaria obligatoria en España. Después de ella, cursas el bachillerato que ya no es obligatorio pero esencial si quieres estudiar en la universidad. Quiero saber como traducir éste bachillerato a inglés para el curriculum. Gracias


 
High School es el equivalente a la preparatoria o bachillerato en México.

High School es requisito para ingresar a la Universidad.

Escríbelo así, así es como se pone en los CV en inglés, en la sección de Education.


----------



## mariovargas

También creo que se dice "prep school"...


----------



## speedier

If it is any help, I think that the equivalent of bachillerato in England and Wales is a higher secondary school course, known as a GCSE (General Certificate of Education).


----------



## kpc

Me parece que sería algo como "College Readiness Courses." No existe aquí, así que no hay una traducción exacta.  O tal vez, se puede decir "College Prep..."


----------



## ismael37

Los dos anos de bachillerato en Espana son los dos ultimos de "high school" en Estados Unidos. Aqui les llaman "junior year" y "senior year", (undecimo y duodecimo) pero no son una etapa aparte de los dos primeros (frehman and sophomore).


----------



## eduardo_sak

speedier said:


> If it is any help, I think that the equivalent of bachillerato in England and Wales is a higher secondary school course, known as a GCSE (General Certificate of Education).



GCSE's is what we call ESO here in Spain, Bachillerato is the equivalent to the A-levels. I don't know how to put my "Bachillerato" in my CV either ;-) Higher Certificate perhaps?


----------



## bubblesnow

ESO is after school and lasts 4 years it´s from 12-13 to 15-16 years
and bachillerato is after ESO and lasts 2 years it´s from 16 to 18 years 
and then comes la universidad


----------



## qky

bubblesnow said:


> ESO is after school and lasts 4 years it´s from 12-13 to 15-16 years
> and bachillerato is after ESO and lasts 2 years it´s from 16 to 18 years
> and then comes la universidad


 
Perdón por si la pregunta es un tanto off-topic (que me temo que si). Yo cuando estudiaba existía el bachillerato elemental (obligatorio) y luego el bachillerato superior. Y después COU. Denominaciones aparte, creo que era bastante similar al sistema educativo inglés (desgraciadamente desconozco mayormente el de los EE. UU.). Mi pregunta es: Una vez que terminabas el bachillerato superior, te daban el título (el *bachot*), pero si querías ir a la universidad tenías que hacer el _COU_ (Curso de orientación universitaria), o antiguamente el _PREU_ (niversitario), y pasar un _selectivo_, que depende de la época era dependiente de la Universidad elegida o global (la _Selectividad_ en España). Y por lo que recuerdo era similar en Inglaterra. ¿Ya no existe? Y si existe, ¿como se denomina su equivalente en los distintos paises?


----------



## Jcam

Ok, me he metido en muchos foros con respecto a la palabra *bachillerato* pero todavía estoy dando vueltas.  

Estoy traduciendo una boleta de calificationes de una universidad en México.  Dice que el “Area” es “Bachillerato.”  Esta persona tuvo 21 años durante este año escolar.  Además, el “Grado/Semestre” dice “Tercer Semestre.”  Según el sistema estadounidense, esta persona sería un _junior in college_ si estuviera en los EE.UU.  Sin embargo, entiendo que México es diferente pero no entiendo exactamente cómo.  Espero que algún mexicano me ayude en este asunto.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## capaul1977

Wikipedia has an article about the educational system in spain, which is similar at "en.wikipedia.org/wiki/education_in_spain".


----------



## vértigo83

*En México, "bachillerato" (también llamado preparatoria) es la fase escolar que viene después de la secundaria y consta de 6 semestres.  Los alumnos de bachillerato generalmente se identifican con el semestre que cursan, por ejemplo: "soy del primer semestre" o "estoy en quinto semestre".  Las palabras Junior high y freshman no existen en el sistema educativo mexicano.*


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Para que lo entiendas mejor y puedas sacar cuentas según el sistema de Estados Unidos, en México, después del jardín de niños o preprimaria, hay 6 años de primaria, enseguida 3 años de secundaria, y luego de eso, como muy bien te explicó Vértigo83, son 3 años (que se contabilizan como 6 semestres) de preparatoria, y eso es justo antes de entrar a la universidad.

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## Estrella35

Hola,
Alguien de Bolivia me podria informar cuantos grados el estudiante tiene que hacer para graduarse del colegio.  Tengo entendido que los grados 3 y 4 de nivel secundario son los ultimos grados, y ellos equivandrian a 11 y 12 aqui en Canada.  
En Colombia va desde primero de primaria hasta 11 de bachillerato.

Gracias


----------



## vicdark

Desde mi época de estudiante, cuando simplemente eran 6 años de primaria y 6 de secundaria, el sistema y las denominaciones han cambiado mucho. Ahora son:

Ciclo Prinmario  de 5 ó 6 años
Ciclo Intermadio de 3 años
Ciclo Medio de 3 ó 4 años

De cualquier manera, el total para obtener el bachillerato son 12 años de estudio.


----------



## Estrella35

Muchisimas gracias vicdark, you made my day.  estoy traduciendo una libreta e Bolivia y me gustaria colocar una nota aclararando esto, asi el comité de educacion entendera que este chico termino su bachillerato en Bolivia.

Osea que quedaria asi:

1-5 of elementary
1-3 of intermediate
4-5 of High School


----------



## Estrella35

Vidark muy amablemente me aclaro mis dudas, y quiero poner su aporte aca para futuras referencias en caso que alguien lo llegue a necesitar

Para simplificar diria...

The Bolivian school system comprises three stages: "Primario" or Elementary of 6 years; "Intermedio" or Junior High School of 3 years; and "Medio" or High School of 3 years. The latter being equivalent to the U.S. (Canada) 10th, 11th and 12th grades.

Ojala este claro ahora. Si los papeles del muchacho indican que el Medio tiene 4 años, es porque el ciclo Primario era de 5 años y el intermedio de 3. Eso mas los 4 de Medio o secundario, son los 12 años.

Vic


----------



## softouch_me

vaya que interesante ami si me sacaron pero no a la preguntita esa?' disculpaEstrella 35---Y no me siento ni ofendido ni nada
PEACE OUT


----------



## Aserolf

Creo que lo más cercano es la _*HIGH SCHOOL*_.
En México la educación va:
Preescolar o Kinder o Jardin de Niños (antes de Primaria: 1, 2 o 3 años) = Preschool - Kindergarten
Primaria (6 años) = Elementary
Secundaria (3 años) = Middle School
Preparatoria o Bachillerato (3 años) = _High School_
Universidad (4 o 5 años, dependiendo de la carrera) = College or University

Esas son las equivalencias mas cercanas, segun mi opinión.


----------



## Abu_86

buenas al final cómo se traduce entonces? estoy traduciendo un curriculum y tampoco sé cómo ponerlo... alguien me puede resolver la duda, porfavor?

Gracias!


----------



## ismael37

Hola:

Yo pondría "high school" sin más. Para especificar, si quieres, puedes añadir las fechas, pero tampoco creo que suponga mayor problema dejarlo así.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Abu_86

Ok muchas gracias!


----------



## octoplasm

De acuerdo. No pongas más porque lo único que vas a hacer es confundir a la gente.

La educación en EE.UU. normalmente va así:
*Grades 1-6 : Grade School /Elementary School*
*Grades 7-8 : Middle School*
*Grades 9-12: High School (High school diploma, bachiller)*
*Years 1-4: College (Bachelor's degree, licenciatura)*
*Years 5-6: Grad School (Master's degree, maestría)*
*Year 7-on: Doctorate (PhD, doctorado)*

NO existe ningún tipo de educación entre el final del High School y el College (como sí existe en otros países)


----------



## zdrastvuite

If what is equivalent to high school (la prepa) is only three years, does this mean Mexican students begin college at 17 years old? In the United States, we go to high school for four years, and most people begin colllege at 18 (unless they have a late August birthday or skipped a grade when they were younger).


----------



## Aserolf

zdrastvuite said:


> If what is equivalent to high school (la prepa) is only three years, does this mean Mexican students begin college at 17 years old? In the United States, we go to high school for four years, and most people begin colllege at 18 (unless they have a late August birthday or skipped a grade when they were younger).


 
No, porque para comenzar el Preescolar o Kinder tienen que tener cumplidos: 3 ó 5 años, dependiendo de los años que van a cursar en esta escuela y dependiendo de la escuela. Si es un niño de 3 años, tendrá que cursar 3 años, si es un niño de 5 años, solamente puede cursar un año. (Hoy en día es obligatorio cursar el Preescolar, pero hace unos años no lo era, así que muchos niños comenzaban la escuela primaria sin siquiera haber cursado un solo año de Preescolar)

Luego, para entrar a Primaria - obligatoria (_Elementary_) la edad requerida es 6 años cumplidos. Un niño viene graduandose de esta escuela aproximadamente a la edad de 12 años.

Después siguen 3 años de Secundaria (Middle School) y otros 3 años de Bachillerato o Preparatoria (High School).  Así que si haces cuentas es más o menos la misma edad en la que se gradúan de high school en EEUU = 18 años.


----------



## alexandracv

polomeque said:


> Buenas noches a todos. He leído varios posts que versaban sobre el mismo tema, pero no acaba de quedarme claro a que equivale en inglés el bachiller que tenemos en España, esos dos años entre la ESO y la Universidad. Agradecería cualquier tipo de ayuda.


 
Hola, he tenido que traducir el termino bachilerato para acceder a la universidad en Inglaterra (he estudiado en España), y sé que "he acabado el bachillerato", se traduce como :
I have finished the International Baccalaureate course
Espero que os sirva de algo.


----------



## Billy17

yo quiero saber si se puede hacer 2º de bachillerato o su equivalente en inglaterra, si ya has hecho 1º de bachillerato en españa
alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## Naele

Hi! I'm sure this is probably one of the more common doubts for Spaniards, and I apologise if there is already an open topic which regards to this, but I have been doing some reasearch and I only find confusing information.

*Bachillerato *in Spain is the non-obligatory education that you can choose to take if you want to apply for admission to University (ages between 16-18 years old).

As I have read, it can refer to *A-levels* or *College* (I mean, in the *UK*), but I don't understand the differences between them.

Would it be more clear if I just put _Secondary Education_?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Wandering JJ

Secondary education in the UK typically covers 5 to 7 years between ages 11 and 18. The first 5 years are obligatory and lead to GCSE exams, the next 2 years are not obligatory, and lead to A-levels or the baccalaureate. Students can take either the English baccalaureate (EBacc) or the International baccalaureate (IBacc). I suggest that, on your CV, you write 'Bachillerato (equivalent to EBacc.)


----------



## Naele

Thank you very much Wandering JJ!


----------

